# Scholarships for Techies?



## computmaxer (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know of any scholarships for us high school techies entering college?

Just wondering, thought I'd give it a try.

Stay cool


----------



## smigit2002 (Feb 22, 2010)

I know it's a bit a ways away, but in Maryland, there are a few options...
the two I know of specifically are:
the Creative and Performing Arts (CAPA) Scholarship at the University of Maryland

and
The Linehan Artists Scholarship at UMBC.

I know multiple technicians who got the CAPA, and I myself received the Linehan.

Check them out, and look for arts scholarships at schools you are interested in. If there's a scholarship for Actors, there's a good chance it can be applied to technicians as well.


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2010)

I assume you are talking about private scholarships... IE not school sponsored? 

EDTA/Thespians do give out a 1,000 dollar scholarship for someone pursuing design. You have audition/interview for it at their annual conference over the summer. 

Your best bet to help pay for college is talent scholarships. Some give them out like they are candy, others don't give them at all. Academic scholarships go even farther then talent scholarships. 

When you start/are looking at schools don't just look at the tuition starting off. Private schools have the ability to offer more scholarships then public schools, so it is possible for them to actually be cheaper in the end.


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 22, 2010)

The company I work for gives out scholarships for all facets of the arts including Technical Theatre. I'm not sure about the dollar amount. I received two when I graduated. One for Technical Theatre and one for Creative Writing.

I believe that one of the main qualifications, though, is that you have to be a graduating senior from Laguna Beach High School.


----------



## Tex (Feb 22, 2010)

There are several large "cattle call" type auditions for HS seniors in Texas. Many colleges, both in state and out of state attend. They are always chock full of actors and very slim on technicians. You need a decent GPA to qualify, but every time I've taken a kid with a decent portfolio, they've been offered multiple scholarships. The two times I've taken a kid with outstanding portfolios, I had to beat them off with a stick (figuratively, of course).
Get your portfolio in order, dress nicely and hit up some cattle calls. Colleges want techs!


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 22, 2010)

Outside of the college them selves, the opportunity for scholarships comes from the non profit 501c3 status of a lot of organizations associated with theater. In order to maintain non profit status one of the very popular ways is to offer scholarships. So another area to check is different local organizations that are theater orientated. Typically these are not for a lot of funds, usually a thousand dollars or so. 

Sharyn


----------

